# instrument cluster



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

i have a 2004 sentra 1.8s...anybody know if the instrument cluster for an se-r would work on my car?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, and why?


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

chimmike said:


> no, and why?


why not? anything is possible.

on the old b14's you could swap the instrument cluster out, as a matter of fact mine had no tach, and i used an se-r cluster, i just dont see on this one why not.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'm asking why you would want to. the red line is lower and the speedo would be off, and no, it's been tried. it doesn't work.


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

well perhaps you could be a bit more specific in how it was tried??? did they try to re route some wires??? the plugs are not the same?? I still dont see why not, of course sometimes some stuff might have to be rewired.


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

I only asked because a guy who used to work at a nissan dealership up in VA said that he would sell me his old one and put it in..and I want my average mpg at a press of a button!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

martinskeet said:


> I want my average mpg at a press of a button!


I don't have an average MPG on mine. They are not accurate anyways. Get up to speed, hit reset and left off the gas. 99.9 MPG every time.


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

thats the end of that idea.....


----------

